# Wal-Mart shopper bitten by rattlesnake



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Wal-Mart shopper bitten by rattlesnake

http://news9sanantonio.com/content/top_stories/default.asp?ArID=5376	

BROWNWOOD -- Police said a man was bitten by a rattlesnake while shoe shopping in a Brownwood Wal-Mart store.

Officials said Douglas Hatchett of Brownwood was examining shoes on a rack when a rattlesnake concealed behind a shoebox bit him Monday.

The snake fell to the floor and Hatchett stomped it to death. Police, fire and emergency medical crews were called to the scene.

The 31-year-old shopper and the dead snake were hustled to Brownwood Regional Medical Center. There, the snake was confirmed as a rattler, and Hatchett was treated and released.Wal-Mart officials said the matter's being investigated and they have no comment.	

Brownwood is about 120 miles southwest of Fort Worth.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

They had better check that snake and make sure it isn't some sort of Chinese snake. Doesn't everything at Wally-World comes from China?


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Wal-Mart Doubts Shopper Was Bitten By Rattlesnake

BROWNWOOD, Texas -- A Wal-Mart spokeswoman says a man's account of a rattlesnake bite doesn't add up. 

http://www.local6.com/news/2524606/detail.html


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

> They had better check that snake and make sure it isn't some sort of Chinese snake. Doesn't everything at Wally-World comes from China?


 lol


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

I can see the headlines in the papers down there now.
"After snakebite, Walmart in Brownwood soon to be called DougMart."


----------

